# Shorter Bin for Dust Collector



## alau.civ (Sep 11, 2018)

I've decided to upgrade my current less than ideal dust collection situation to an actual dust collector.

Not to be rude, but I'd like this discussion to stay on track. I'm not looking for people to give me alternatives and/or scrutinize me on whether I need a dust collector. Hopefully this doesn't do the usual forum thing where the original question doesn't actually get answered and people just suggest a bunch of other alternative.

What I would like to do:
Get the Oneida 3HP Dust Gorilla Pro
My current basement shop has limited height, so I would like to build my own wider, lower profile (and 1 side transparent) dust collection bin at the bottom. I realize this will mean more frequent emptying, but after spending 6 months over-analyzing the tradeoffs, I have decided I'd prefer "frequent emptying" over "lower powered". I also feel that I can build a convenient enough bin that it won't be a huge hassle to empty the bin.

With all the above said, my question:
Has anyone have any experience with lower profile, and non-circular dust collection bins? Any adverse effects or experience that you could share if you've had such experience would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A great idea!*

I have no direct first hand experience with your proposal, but I think it's a simple solution and a great idea. The drop container need not be round. It could be a rectangular or square box on casters and could have a Plexi or Lexan side. Go for it and let us know how it works!:smile2:


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

My home made system is a cyclone made from a 3/4 sized traffic cone, with 63 mm pipe in and out. It is hard fitted to the top of an Ikea rectangular plastic storage bin. It works fine.

But if using thin plastic, you have to stiffen it so that the suction does not collapse the bin.


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

It doesn't have to be round, it just has to be air-tight and have an air-tight seal to the cyclone above it. And as Sunnybob says, it has to be stiff enough not to collapse from the suction.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Here is one that I built years ago when I was first experimenting with dust collection: https://go.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000792AA.pdf

It worked pretty good, but I out grew it with a larger surface planer and jointer. The toughest problem was making sure that the drawers fit perfectly in the box. It took a couple of iterations and a little "weather stripping" to get the final seal.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry can't contribute to your query, but I do admire you astute summation of many replies around here, one of my pet peeves. By the way have you considered a Shop Vac?


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

I faced a similar problem. I used a cardboard barrel with a plastic lid. I was able to cut a section out of the middle and then fuse the two sections together with foil tape. Don't know how long I will get out of it but so far it has lasted seven years. I did get mine from where I used to work for nothing. If you go to an electrical wholesale house they may give you one of the empty ones. The one I got was used to transport wire lighting whips. The link below is from Uline and is a little expensive but it will show what I have. The locking ring makes for an air tight connection and the lid is easily cut to adapt to any kind of dust cyclone.
https://www.uline.com/Product/Detai...V3bbACh1HTwHXEAQYAyABEgJiJvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

